# Promise UltraTX2 (PDC20268) not working under new sources

## mellofone

I have my promise ATA100 Ultra TX2 drive controller working perfectly using the old linux-2.4.19-r1 sources. I decided to try and use the new gentoo-2.4.19-r1 sources, but I cannot seem to get the promise card working As soon as the system boots, it halts on the card dection and says that the device is currently busy....

As soon as boot from the cd and change back the kernel, it works perfectly. I have checked and rechecked compile options, and they are exactly alike... Any ideas?

----------

## Guest

yeah stick with the old kernel....why were you wanting the new one...like was there a reason to upgrade or you just wanted to upgrade.

this thing with the controllers is kinda pissin me off ...i have for a good week been trying to get a 370a to work but cant ...i didnt even want raid just get it to work as two additional ide channels...now i ordered the controller your having trouble with...lol...great!

----------

## mellofone

There was no real good reason, but I am usually under the assumption that if there is an upgrade, that there is usually a good reason.

To bad the reason borked the whole system! I'll stick with the old one for now.

Does anyone know what the "supposed gentoo specific upgrades/improvements" in these new kernel sources actually are?

----------

## mwickes

I talked to a tech at ARCO http://www.arcoide.com and they should have their ATA100 controller available this summer. The nice thing about Arco's ide raid is that it is completely hardware driven. Don't have to worry about any drivers whatsoever!

Not that this helps anyone now but keep them in mind for future reference.  I have had no problems with their ATA66 pci controllers. For ATA100 raid I am using the Promise TX2 Pro "under RedHat" for its speed and hot swap-ability. I have not tested under Gentoo. These are working great as a replacement for tape back-ups. The clients just buy 6 ATA100 HDD's and swaps each one at the end of the day. No muss/fuss and a lot cheaper than SCSI tape backup with todays ide hard drive prices.

Regards,

Mike[/url]

----------

## mellofone

 *mwickes wrote:*   

> I talked to a tech at ARCO http://www.arcoide.com and they should have their ATA100 controller available this summer. The nice thing about Arco's ide raid is that it is completely hardware driven. Don't have to worry about any drivers whatsoever!
> 
> Not that this helps anyone now but keep them in mind for future reference.  I have had no problems with their ATA66 pci controllers. For ATA100 raid I am using the Promise TX2 Pro "under RedHat" for its speed and hot swap-ability. I have not tested under Gentoo. These are working great as a replacement for tape back-ups. The clients just buy 6 ATA100 HDD's and swaps each one at the end of the day. No muss/fuss and a lot cheaper than SCSI tape backup with todays ide hard drive prices.
> 
> Regards,
> ...

 

It's not really a problem with the old linux-2.4.19-r1 kernel sources, but something was obviously changed in the "upgrade" to the newer gentoo-2.4.19-r1 sources. I just kind seem to find WHAT...

Plus, I'm not even USING raid, as it is not even built into this controller.

----------

## Guest

yeah i had it working under r1 then when i upgraded to r4 it all went to crap....i like gentoo but i cant stand this constant screwing around with stuff that works...and there is no support for anything ...i just installed mandrake again...its is easier the windows to set up and i have created / on a LSR raid 0 that is giving me 96MB/s...lol

----------

## svan9420

I was wondering how well the ARCO IDE raid controller worked in comparison to 3ware??

----------

## Guest

well i am back ongentoo and i am almost positive the r4 sources were the culprit...i have had no issues at all since i recompiled everything over again with just the vanilla sources....iam emerging kde right now with raid 0 working and damn is it fast...LSR no sudo raid cards...they are truely useless...maybe something on the order of true scsi hardware raid would work under linux but then thats like a 1500 dollar investment for a quaility host adapter

----------

